# TTOC EvenTT 10 - Hotel Details



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

All,

I am pleased to be able to confirm the hotel details for the evenTT this year at Duxford. 

As usual we have arranged for the AGM to be held the night before the evenTT and no doubt we will have a couple of drinks. [smiley=cheers.gif]

The hotel this year for the night of 17th July is the Holiday Inn Cambridge. This hotel is just 15 minutes drive from Duxford straight down the M11.

The hotel website is http://www.ichotelsgroup.com/h/d/hi/925/en/hotel/cbgim

When booking search the date for availability in the normal way and use code 'AZT' in the group code box. This should get you a rate shown as Audi TT Owners Club.

You can also give them a ring to book.

We have reserved 16 doubles at £105 per room including breakfast and 4 singles at £100 per room including breakfast. The rate online does not show breakfast but I have checked and it is in.

If we need more rooms then we can sort that.

So get booking as the AGM is always a good night in good company.

Also please note that due to problems experienced in previous years at various hotels we will not be trying to organise a large group for dinner. We hope that when you check in you will find some dinner buddies and book tables.

The AGM is likely to start at 2130hrs sharp!

See you in Cambridge

PS. Tickets for Duxford should be on sale in the next day or so.

It would be helpful for me if you would post here when you book so I can assess the need for more rooms.

Steve


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Room booked. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

brittan said:


> Room booked. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


Blimey that was quick!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Booked as well


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

Room booked also [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Booked! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Quick question was it showing up as £100 for everyone ?


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Shhhh...don't tell 'em or they'll charge us all another fiver...!! :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Glad it wasn't just me then


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

booked for 100 too


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

How much!


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Booked as well.


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

audimad said:


> How much!


£100


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

BOOKED!


----------



## B16TTC (Jul 7, 2003)

Booked :!:


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

TT Law said:


> audimad said:
> 
> 
> > How much!
> ...


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Room booked


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Hev x


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

Hev said:


> [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> Hev x





trev said:


> Room booked


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

blackers said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> ...


You don't seriously think we'd miss it?!......I aiming for furthest distance travelled again  - only time I win anything  :roll:

Hev x


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

booked


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Booked !!


----------



## TT5 4 JON (May 8, 2009)

Booked


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Was just thinking last night i'm gonna have to dig round to find my booking number for the hotel...

opened my e-mail today and they've sent me a reminder.... how very nice of them... it's saved me a job... that can go in the car along with the tickets now... and i'm all set


----------

